# Can't throw away scrap.



## Monk (Jun 25, 2018)

I first cut this cast aluminum bracket down when experimenting with mounts from my DRO Z axis reader. It was a sacrifice piece as the it didn't quite work as machined. 




Then I tried to use it to space and brace my portable band saw to the stand I built for it. It spaced it properly but I went with a different mount and brace you can see in another post, and still couldn't scrap it. Finally my Son-in-Law needed a tri-athilon number bracket for his bike. The stamped one looked like this:





I finally made him a billet one from my wisely retained scrap  . I also made him a knurled tightening screw:





Didn't consider the casting imperfections until I'd almost completed it. Should still be stronger than the stamped one, and more fun to make.


----------



## hman (Jun 25, 2018)

"Should still be stronger than the stamped one, and more fun to make."
Yeahbut ...
Yours must weigh at least a COUPLE GRAMS more than the original!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 25, 2018)

One project's trash is another project's treasure!  Way to go!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes recycling things into another projects is a neat idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jun 26, 2018)

If I know somthing is American made steel I’ll repurpose it or store it for later use, ain’t making Chinese anything out of it.
On the other hand if it’s made in China I’ll throw it in the trash , sometimes before evan trying it  
I just hope when American foundry’s get going again they don’t try and copy how China dose it.


----------

